# NASHVILLE | West End Summit | 20 fl | 18 fl x 2 | Prep



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)

West End Summit, two towers: redesigned 2012:










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The West End Summit is a 1.15-million-square-foot mixed-use development in midtown Nashville, Tenn. The project includes a 550,000-square-foot Class A office tower, a 285 key Intercontinental Hotel, 50 luxury residences, boutique retail establishments, signature restaurants, including Chops Steakhouse and Lobster Bar, a state-of-the art health club, a resort spa and an 1800-space parking garage.

The prominent location allows for unparalleled 360 degree views of downtown and the sprawling green hills of the greater Nashville landscape. The iconic location makes it easy to get to any of the city’s three major interstates and provides for convenient access from all surrounding residential communities.

The office tower is ideal for companies looking to create the perfect work/life environment for their employees and to convey the highest level of professionalism to those that visit their space. The office entrance sets a professional tone with a first class lobby experience complete with marble floor, exotic wood and glass finishes. The typical 24,000-square-foot floor plates allow for efficient utilization of work space.

The Intercontinental Hotel brings a new level of class and amenities to the Nashville lodging market. Elegantly appointed guest rooms with pillow top bedding, floor to ceiling windows and marble baths, create an inviting space for visitors. Guests also enjoy access to a first class resort spa, fitness center and pool conveniently located in the hotel.

The Summit Residences, positioned directly above the hotel, have been designed to create the most luxurious condominium experience in the Nashville market. Residents enjoy all the benefits of the hotel amenities while experiencing superior views of Nashville’s beautiful skyline. A private entrance and a dedicated concierge help to maintain the exclusivity one would expect from the preeminent residential address.

The West End Summit delivers architecture and amenities worthy of a landmark location.


----------



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)

West End Summit likely to rise beginning in November
By Bill Harless, [email protected]

Alex S. Palmer & Company confirmed today it will likely begin foundation work and vertical construction of its $300 million, two-tower West End Summit complex in November.

“We started excavation about four and a half months ago — we’re probably 40 days away from completing excavation, and then we would begin the foundation work. I think you’ll begin to see the initial phases of vertical construction begin the first of November,” said Rick Frazier, Palmer’s vice president of marketing and leasing, today.

Frazier reiterated that financing for the project is finished, although he declined to comment on the specifics of this, saying it is proprietary. He also said that 10 condominium contracts are already in place. The project is scheduled for completion in the first quarter of 2010.

West End Summit, to be composed of two 25-story buildings, will sit along West End Avenue near were the thoroughfare changes is name to Broadway and merges with 21st Avenue South.

One of the towers will be filled with a 281-room Intercontinental Hotel topped with 46 luxury condominiums selling for $700-$800-per-square-foot. The second tower will house 500,000 square feet of Class-A office space.

The project will also house 17,000 square feet of meeting space, Two restaurants and some boutique retail outlets will sit on the ground floor.

“We want to be the event center for Nashville as it relates to venues of this size,” Frazier said.”


----------



## potipoti (Jul 28, 2006)

WoW, how many projects for Nashville!!! Let's see the other two


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

They look nice but would be better if they were a little higher I think... kay:


----------



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

* VERY Nice! *


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Project placed on hold due to economy. Revived in 2011 and construction to begin soon.

The site in 2009:


West End Summit, aka "Lake Palmer" by rickbradley, on Flickr


West End Summit, aka "Lake Palmer" by rickbradley, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Nashville Business Journal*



> 2,000-job HCA expansion to kick off West End Summit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A third hotel tower may be added to the development:

*Intercontinental Hotel Likely For 18 Story Tower At W.E.S.*









http://www.leainc.com/news/2012/10/...l-towers-set-to-begin-construction-next-year/




> *Developer Alex Palmer is close to finalizing plans for an 18-story, 230-room InterContinental Hotel to accompany West End Summit's twin 20-story office towers.*
> 
> The Nashville developer today said the deal is '99.9 percent done'. "We will sign a letter of intent today, and in 30 days we should be under contract," Palmer said.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Palmer unveils hotel plans for West End Summit*



> 230-room hotel to sit atop parking garage
> 
> Published February 11, 2013 by J.R. Lind
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Blasting at the site:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A deal with HCA as a prospective tenant fell through and the site is now up for sale. So for now, this one is *cancelled*.

- But I suspect it will be revived in some form at a later date.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*"It's....ALIVE!"*

*Palmer lands financing for West End Summit*



> Developer Alex Palmer has reportedly landed an equity partner for his stalled West End Summit twin office tower development.
> 
> The Tennessean reports that Palmer has partnered with Atlanta-based TPA Group to help finance construction of the towers and parking garage. An updated timeline for the project remains unclear, however, as HCA Holdings Inc. continues to consider other options, according to The Tennessean.
> 
> HCA -- whose Parallon Business Solutions and Sarah Cannon subsidiaries were to anchor the project --announced earlier this year it was considering other options as construction on West End Summit was delayed while Palmer sought to nail down financing.


So the signature project that was just recently scrubbed for lack of a tenant and financing has at least one of the major obstacles cleared. Getting an anchor tenant could take longer but building these towers on spec is yet another possibility. Site work that was halted over these issues may not resume until HCA signs or TPA bankrolls a restart on spec.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

It's even more alive:



MIRYDI said:


> Look whats back from the dead...
> 
> *Riebeling: Palmer in talks with a partner to develop West End Summit site*
> http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/blog/2014/11/riebeling-palmer-in-talks-with-a-partner-to.html


----------

